

Ask YC: What is the corporate culture of typical YC startups? - timeformore

Hello,<p>I was wondering if I am the only one that seems to have seen a pattern between YC startups - they all, on the outside at least, look like they have the same corporate culture.<p>There are many definitions of corporate culture, but they best one is basically how things are done by the company.<p>Is this something you get from Paul Graham?<p>Thanks
======
timeformore
Indexed in an hour on google:

[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=f...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-
US:official&pwst=1&q=CORPORATE+CULTURE+of+startups&start=10&sa=N)

